# SS 13.11.20 - Hindemith Pittsburgh Symphony



## cougarjuno (Jul 1, 2012)

A continuation of the Saturday Symphonies Tradition:

Welcome to another weekend of symphonic listening!

For your listening pleasure this weekend:

*Paul Hindemith (1895 - 1963)*

Pittsburgh Symphony

1. Molto Energico
2. Slow March
3. Ostinato

---------------------

Post what recording you are going to listen to giving details of Orchestra / Conductor / Chorus / Soloists etc - Enjoy!


----------



## cougarjuno (Jul 1, 2012)

Seems Real Deal is away this week. Let's go with Hindemith's underrated last orchestral composition the Pittsburgh Symphony which was written to commemorate that city's bicentennial in 1958. Hindemith also conducted the first performance in Pittsburgh of course. I love Hindemith's style that always seems to be searching for a home key, while contrasting harsh moments with melancholy ones. There's a few recordings of this but I'll give the BBC Philharmonic a spin under Yan Pascal Tortelier's baton.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

1. Molto energico
2. Slow March
3. Ostinato. Allegro moderato
Sinfonieorchester des NDR / Paul Hindemith
NDR, Konzertmitschnitt aus der Musikhalle von 1960

I will try this one.


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

I see I have two recordings of this piece in my collection: One is from a fine box set









which features Werner Andreas Albert leading the Melbourne Symphony Orchestra in the _Pittsburgh Symphony_,

and









with Gennadi Rozhdestvensky and a Russian Grand Symphony Orchestra Of Radio And Television.

The Pittsburgh Symphony Orchestra is my favorite orchestral ensemble, the one I've had most opportunity to hear live in concert, usually at Heinz Hall in Pittsburgh, for the past several decades. The _Pittsburgh_ is not my favorite Hindemith symphony or orchestral work, but I hold a special affection for it nonetheless. I'm pleased to see it offered up for a weekend hearing. I'll likely listen to both recordings I have on hand.


----------



## Simplicissimus (Feb 3, 2020)

I’ll listen to Tortelier and the BBC Philharmonic. I know and enjoy a lot of Hindemith’s music, but this symphony is new to me. Great choice!


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

I shall join in with this version


----------



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

cougarjuno said:


> Seems Real Deal is away this week. Let's go with Hindemith's underrated last orchestral composition the Pittsburgh Symphony which was written to commemorate that city's bicentennial in 1958. Hindemith also conducted the first performance in Pittsburgh of course. I love Hindemith's style that always seems to be searching for a home key, while contrasting harsh moments with melancholy ones. There's a few recordings of this but I'll give the BBC Philharmonic a spin under Yan Pascal Tortelier's baton.


This one and spotify


----------



## brucknerian1874 (Oct 21, 2020)

A good way to get started with Hindemith is with this thoroughly serviceable set.


----------



## D Smith (Sep 13, 2014)

Tortelier here for me as well.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Kegel for me as well. I do like the Blomstedt set too but it doesn't include Pittsburgh.


----------



## Simplicissimus (Feb 3, 2020)

starthrower said:


> Kegel for me as well. I do like the Blomstedt set too but it doesn't include Pittsburgh.


Coincidentally, I have been listening to Hindemith's _Symphonia Serena_ and _Symphonie "Die Harmonie der Welt"_ performed by Blomstedt and the Gewandhausorchester Leipzig (2000, Decca). I bought this CD after discussing Hindemith as a symphonist on another thread and realizing that I was not familiar with these two works. I recommend it. Now with the _Pittsburgh Symphony_ I'm really filling in my missing Hindemith symphonies!


----------



## Posauner (Nov 8, 2020)

Also with Tortelier and the BBC Philharmonic.


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

Late to the listen this weekend, sorry.

I'll go for the Albert recording on CPO, this is a decent work, from a composer I rate very highly indeed.

Interesting discussion on the Top 20th Century Symphonist thread as to whether Hindemith really was "a proper symphony composer"....


----------



## Kiki (Aug 15, 2018)

Listened to Werner Andreas Albert conducting the Melbourne SO on Spotify a couple of times today. Rich in contents, obviously very well-constructed, and it flows like what a symphony should; but have to confess, Hindemith is perhaps still not my cup of tea.


----------

